# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشجوی شاغل داریم اینجا؟؟

## Amirslim1

سلام
من احتمالا وارد دانشگاه ازاد میشم امسال
میخام همراه تحصیل مشغول به کار شم
یه سوال از دانشجوهای شاغل
من خیلی میترسم درباره تداخل زمان کلاس ها و کار!
ایا تطبیق دادنشون شدنیه تو ترم اول؟؟؟

----------


## Amiiin

خب بستگی به کارت داره
هر شخصی هم مسلما ساعت کاریش فرق میکنه
ترجیحا یه طوری باشه که عصرا باشه
کلاساتم صبحا بگیر

----------


## Alirh

عزیزم از کجا اینقدر مطمینی که کار برات پیدا میشه؟
واسه ادمایی که تمام وقت وقتشون ازاده کار نیست
دانشگاه ازاد وام های خوبی میده که بهره اش پایینه و زمان پرداختش هم بعد از تحصیل هست
اگه هم ازدواج کنی علاوه بر10 میلیون وام که بانک ها میدن ازاد هم 10 میلیون وام به زوج ها میده

----------


## HO0Man

> عزیزم از کجا اینقدر مطمینی که کار برات پیدا میشه؟
> واسه ادمایی که تمام وقت وقتشون ازاده کار نیست
> دانشگاه ازاد وام های خوبی میده که بهره اش پایینه و زمان پرداختش هم بعد از تحصیل هست
> اگه هم ازدواج کنی علاوه بر10 میلیون وام که بانک ها میدن ازاد هم 10 میلیون وام به زوج ها میده


وام چه ربطی داشت به کار؟؟؟؟؟

----------

